# Reiser4 kernel patch?

## veezi

Where can I get reiser4 kernel patch for 2.6.8.1? I just need reiser4 patch not the whole mm or nitro etc.

Thanks in advance

----------

## luisfeser

You can take the reiser4 sources of mm, and make your own patch, but it is not sure to works.

Here are the patchs:

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-mm4/broken-out/

and here the serie:

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-mm4/patch-series

but sure you can find any patch done  :Wink: 

----------

## inode77

I would start looking here:

http://www.namesys.com/download.html

----------

## veezi

Thanks luisfeser, but that location has many reiser4 patches, it's confusing. Is there a place with a single file of patch for reiser4?

inode77, tried that page. It says: "Get -mm sources"!!

----------

## gun26

Veezi, you have various ways to go to get Reiser4 in a current kernel source, but you seem to value keeping things simple. I suggest using a gentoo-dev-sources kernel source, and using Riftwing's Reiser4 patch for gentoo-dev-sources, which is discussed in this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=214036&highlight=reiser4+gentoo-dev-sources. Riftwing did his diffing against gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3, but it still patches cleanly as of the current (at this writing) gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r9. Here's the link to the patch: http://www.unixforge.org/~riftwing/reiser4/.

Or you could just use mm-sources, which has reiser4 built in, but that's not a simple solution, imo, although it would get you the latest and greatest version of the reiser4 code. Riftwing's patch dates from late August, although it is based on the final release version of Reiser4, as far as I know.

----------

## Jake

http://people.msoe.edu/~maciejej/patches/reiser4_from_2.6.9-rc4-mm1_for_2.6.9-rc4.patch.bz2

----------

## veezi

Thanks very much

----------

## VoVaN

 *Jake wrote:*   

> http://people.msoe.edu/~maciejej/patches/reiser4_from_2.6.9-rc4-mm1_for_2.6.9-rc4.patch.bz2

 

Have somebody tried the patch??? I'm compiling 2.6.9-rc4 + latest ck patch + Reiser4 patch posted here at the moment, got some warnings  during complition of reiser4, but bzImage is ready... we'll see soon how it works.

EDIT: Booted successfully with Reiser4 root fs... so far so good... 

```

vovan [pts/3 bg 0] ~>uname -a

Linux vovan 2.6.9-rc4-ck3 #1 SMP Mon Oct 18 10:29:13 CEST 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

vovan [pts/3 bg 0] ~>uptime

 10:43:36 up 7 min,  3 users,  load average: 0.05, 0.11, 0.07

```

----------

## Jake

Were the warnings repacker-related? Don't worry about those; you'll get the same warnings in mm.

----------

## To

I still think that it's too experimental to use it at all. But sometime we had to start using using it, maybe it's time for someone open a threat about the advantages that reiser4 had over ext3.

Tó

----------

## Jake

 *To wrote:*   

> I still think that it's too experimental to use it at all. But sometime we had to start using using it, maybe it's time for someone open a threat about the advantages that reiser4 had over ext3.
> 
> Tó

 

Have you tried it and had problems? I've never had problems on x86 hardware. AMD64, however...

If you want to know the advatages of reiser4, read http://namesys.com/

----------

## VoVaN

After two days..... what I've to say....

It works perfectly without SMP, but with SMP I'm getting random lockups  :Sad:  I'm quite sure that it's *only* reiser4 related. So, let's wait for the more stable version.

----------

## crazy-bee

 *VoVaN wrote:*   

> After two days..... what I've to say....
> 
> It works perfectly without SMP, but with SMP I'm getting random lockups  I'm quite sure that it's *only* reiser4 related. So, let's wait for the more stable version.

 

Hmm I doubt your problems are from reiser4 when I read your kernel-version 2.6.9-rc4 AND ck-patches. Im using reiser4 on / on a SMP-machine (dual athlon) since ~ 5 month and never had any problems or data loss. BUT I have lots of stability problems (lockups) with newer ck-sources, and there was lots of traffic about newer ck and SMP on the ck maillinglist. I can ran 2.6.9-rc4-mm1 for days without any hickup, but as soon as I try recent nitro-sources (which are mm+ck) computer freezes.

----------

## luisfeser

 *Jake wrote:*   

> http://people.msoe.edu/~maciejej/patches/reiser4_from_2.6.9-rc4-mm1_for_2.6.9-rc4.patch.bz2

 

Running with:

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.9.tar.bz2  :Smile: 

It's not oficial yet, but i think this is the real final, no?

```
uname -a

Linux gentoo.athlon.xp 2.6.9 #1 Tue Oct 19 19:45:04 CEST 2004 i686 Unknown CPU Typ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## c0balt

not official? huh?

kernel.org isnt up to date, thats the only problem  :Wink: 

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0410.2/0578.html

Im using the same Reiser4 patch btw, works fine, but I got some problems with -ck1

CFQ has been very unstable in 2.6.8.1 for me, so I hope this is better.

The "Big Kernel Lock" preemption patch seems to crash my box 5secs after boot finished everytime^^

----------

## VoVaN

 *crazy-bee wrote:*   

>  *VoVaN wrote:*   After two days..... what I've to say....
> 
> It works perfectly without SMP, but with SMP I'm getting random lockups  I'm quite sure that it's *only* reiser4 related. So, let's wait for the more stable version. 
> 
> Hmm I doubt your problems are from reiser4 when I read your kernel-version 2.6.9-rc4 AND ck-patches. Im using reiser4 on / on a SMP-machine (dual athlon) since ~ 5 month and never had any problems or data loss. BUT I have lots of stability problems (lockups) with newer ck-sources, and there was lots of traffic about newer ck and SMP on the ck maillinglist. I can ran 2.6.9-rc4-mm1 for days without any hickup, but as soon as I try recent nitro-sources (which are mm+ck) computer freezes.

 

Yep, I can agree with you,  I'm not right: that's definitely problem for combination of reiser4, SMP and ck scheduler. My system is stable with the latest ck patches *without* reiser4 OR *without* SMP. BTW, preemption is always disabled in my kernel.

----------

## crazy-bee

 *VoVaN wrote:*   

> Yep, I can agree with you,  I'm not right: that's definitely problem for combination of reiser4, SMP and ck scheduler. My system is stable with the latest ck patches *without* reiser4 OR *without* SMP. BTW, preemption is always disabled in my kernel.

 

Yeah, that were my thoughts, too. The last version of -ck which is stable *with* smp *and* reiser4 is the one present in 2.6.9-rc2-nitro-1 (I have actually no idea which version of the scheduler that is hehe). It didnt matter for me if I had preemption enabled or disabled (usually disabled), too. 

I'll try in the next days which certain ck-patch causes the problem and maybe email ck over the maillinglist. Unfortunately, even with all debug enabled, I got nothing on the screen when the system crashes. I might try to boot with nmi-watchdog next time to get at least *something* on the screen why/where it freezes  :Smile: 

----------

## VoVaN

 *crazy-bee wrote:*   

>  *VoVaN wrote:*   Yep, I can agree with you,  I'm not right: that's definitely problem for combination of reiser4, SMP and ck scheduler. My system is stable with the latest ck patches *without* reiser4 OR *without* SMP. BTW, preemption is always disabled in my kernel. 
> 
> Yeah, that were my thoughts, too. The last version of -ck which is stable *with* smp *and* reiser4 is the one present in 2.6.9-rc2-nitro-1 (I have actually no idea which version of the scheduler that is hehe). It didnt matter for me if I had preemption enabled or disabled (usually disabled), too. 
> 
> I'll try in the next days which certain ck-patch causes the problem and maybe email ck over the maillinglist. Unfortunately, even with all debug enabled, I got nothing on the screen when the system crashes. I might try to boot with nmi-watchdog next time to get at least *something* on the screen why/where it freezes 

 

Would be REALLY nice to know what caused the problem!

----------

## wrc1944

I've been running a test box (MSI athlon-xp) for about 8 months, pure reiser4, except for /boot. I recently have been using 2.6.9-rc2-nitro-1 since it was available, but was waiting for 2.6.9 final release before I did anything else on this box. I also have played around with patching many vanilla kernels with reiser4 patches as they were released, with varying results, so I do have a little experience on this subject. 

Bottom line: I can report that 2.6.9 with the cko1 patch is excellent- in fact, the best performing combo I've tried yet. I had been disappointed with reiser4 until the last few nitros, when it finally started to live up to some of the hype. 

At least for my usage parameters (admittedly limited), which are basically home desktop/office, scanning, printing, a little video/audio work, etc., reiser4 is beginning to convince me it's getting close to finally migrating over from 3.6 on my other boxes. I've never lost any data, or had any other problem I didn't also have with reiser 3.6, which were less than I ever had with ext3. Of course since I don't often work with huge video files, which perhaps other file systems would perform much better, I can only speak for how reiser4 functions on my own relatively simple type of system.

It is getting better and better, with the latest kernels and reiser4 patches. I'm really noticing significant performance improvements (and I have been trying out everything all along), as I mostly am dealing with smaller files. I'm not knowledgable enough to really know specifically what the reiser4/kernel people are doing, but reiser4 is definitely improving when patched into the newer kernels. At least that's my experience, so far.

wrc1944

----------

